# Apprenticeship or Trade School in Alaska



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

11802180840 said:


> I live in Alaska as a high school senior going to a boarding school 1000 miles away from home and I wanted to ask if anyone knows the best way to join the trade


I was in Alaska in June. My nephew also wanted to become an electrician. He moved from Fairbanks to Anchorage. That's a start I told him. But the best way would be to move to the lower 48. At least maybe for a couple years. You might learn a more vast amount. 
I know they are always hiring Electricians in Alaska. Most ads say experience. By the way . Where is home? 1000 miles is a long way to go to school. Do you fly?
Some one else will chime in that knows more than I. .


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I have nothing constructive to add but... one of my dad's friends was an electrician in the man camps on the north slope. Seemed like a sweet gig, he flew up for two weeks then came back home to Wyoming for like 3 weeks. Seemed he made bank. I have no idea if there is still any of that work going on and even if so I bet they don't have time to mess with apprentices. I have no knowledge of it though.


----------



## 11802180840 (Oct 6, 2021)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> I was in Alaska in June. My nephew also wanted to become an electrician. He moved from Fairbanks to Anchorage. That's a start I told him. But the best way would be to move to the lower 48. At least maybe for a couple years. You might learn a more vast amount.
> I know they are always hiring Electricians in Alaska. Most ads say experience. By the way . Where is home? 1000 miles is a long way to go to school. Do you fly?
> Some one else will chime in that knows more than I. .


 I go to a boarding school but home is wasilla and after high school I have friends that I can depend on so rent won't be an issue I just want to get into the trade and get a proper apprenticeship


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

11802180840 said:


> I go to a boarding school but home is wasilla and after high school I have friends that I can depend on so rent won't be an issue I just want to get into the trade and get a proper apprenticeship


Have you thought about joining the US Navy? You could sign up to become an electricians mate. They will send you to A school for it. It's a hard study. If you fail they might make you a Boatswain's mate or a Fireman. You won't though.
You'll get grown up, too.


----------

